# Happy Birthday to Walter ... and, Uncle Walter!



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi there, Uncle Walter. It's me. Snowball. Mommi knows that I want to wish you a Happy Birthday. She wants to do that, too. She said she wrote you a birthday poem here last year and that you liked that very much. So, she said she is at a loss for words to express anything new. She said you would probably laugh that she is at a loss for words. I didn't know words could get lost. Anyway, she said she will post last year's poem here after I finish wishing you a happy birthday.

Uncle Walter, I am so excited about your birthday! I wish I was there with you and Luck to celebrate. But, we can do something anyway. Mommi said we could make a toast to you in honor of your birthday. Toast? :w00t: I told her that toast sure does not sound like a treat. So, I told her how about we help you celebrate with some ice cream! I know you and Luck love ice cream. And, so do I! And, Mommi does, too. So, she said okay that we can help you and Luck celebrate with some ice cream instead!

Uncle Walter, I love you, very, very much. You are my most favorite uncle in the whole wide world. I hope you have a fun, fun birthday, Uncle Walter. Please tell Luck that I said ... "Woof! Woof!" 


:cheer:Happy Birthday to my Uncle Walter!!! :cheer: 



Happy Birthday, Walter. I just found it hard to add anything to what I expressed last year in my birthday poem to you. You are still the same wonderful man. I suppose I could add that I am so glad you were born. :tender: Enjoy your very special day with Luck. :heart: 
_

Happy Birthday to Walter ... a very kind man

Reaching out to others ... whenever he can

He's generous to rescues ... for fluff babies in need

He encourages others ... to do a good deed

Our fluff babies are blessed ... with an uncle so dear

He's always there ... to support and to cheer

He's smart ... he can be funny, too

He's a wonderful part ...of our SM family crew

He has a heart of gold ... and, he's a friend to treasure 

Knowing our Walter ... is such a great pleasure!_


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Walter!


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Walter! Wishing you a very special day filled with everything that makes you happy. Enjoy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY WALTER!:cheer::celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone and Marie is so sweet; you are so kind. I will open the present you sent tonight. And thank you Paula for sending the delicious box of dates - one of my favorite things in the world.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Walter!*


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Walter!!! 

Where are we partying at? :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy birthday Walter.Hope you are having a great day!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Happy Birthday Walter. I hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, WALTER:cheer:
Happy Birthday to one of the people who always makes me come back to SM to see how he's doing. Hoping that you are celebrating with Luck (hey I love Marie and Snowball's ice cream idea --- I think all of us should virtually indulge in some vanilla tonight. I have my scoop ready). 
Hoping this year brings peace, joy and health to you and your little boy. You enrich our lives and pup's lives so much in so many ways. You know I especially love your heart for rescue. We can never repay you but we can celebrate you.:chili::chili: 39, Right? :thumbsup:Save
Save​


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Happy Birthday and Happy Holidays!
You're our little elf that brings all of us good cheer!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday Walter!🎉🍰🍨🎂
❌⭕❌⭕❌⭕


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Walter! 

I agree with Marie, her poem still stands, she can't top that one. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, Walter. I had some birthday cards made and wanted to send one to you, but I couldn't find out your birthday from any of my sources. I guess I should have asked Marie, she knows all the really important stuff. So, I decided I would just send you one in mid December, because I guessed you to be a Sagittarius. Too bad, I let a little thing like being out of postage stamps foil me. 

*Happy birthday.*


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Walter! I hope your day is great! :chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:yahoo: are you ready? hummmmmmm

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
hummmmm 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR WALTER :wub:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 

Walter you are such a special guy, such a kind man, and most of all I am BLESSED to have you and little Lucky in our lives. 
You should try a few dates in a blender with some ice cream, it's soooo yummy. 
Hugs to you on your birth day:wub:

Marie I love the poem, you nailed it. We are so blessed to have Walter in all of our lives, like Marie would say he is a earth angel


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everybody. You are all so sweet and kind.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Happy, Happy Birthday:heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yikes! I missed your birthday, Walter! 
I do hope FUN showed up at your house. 
I agree w/all the good stuff about you & SM would just not be the same without you. So a "toast" to the guy who is worth celebrating!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy belated Birthday! Hope you had a great day!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Have a happy and a healthy, dear sweet beautiful Walter. Hope you enjoyed your special day. 
Xoxoxo


https://youtu.be/LivFVQdyozs


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

*Happy Birthday Walter!!!!!*
:chili::chili:


----------

